# (3rd Time Berried) Only have two sulawesi white orchids shrimps. One is berried. !!!



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to be very careful. Only one chance to start a colony.






I have two Red orchid as well and I think one is a male and one is a female, but I only saw it berried once. I changed water, it got stressed out and dropped all the eggs. It has not berried ever since. It has been at least two months. They don't berry that easily.

- First batch about 4 babies surviving. 2nd batch almost all gone. Don't know why. Female White Orchid is berried again. This is the 3rd time.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Another name for this sulawesi shrimp is called "Starry Night".


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The eggs will take at least a month to hatch.


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

They used to hatch in 18 days for me. I lost my last female while she was berried and only have 2 males left. I hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

At what temperature? I have Sulawesi Cardinal shrimps. They hatch around 1 month+. My temperature is 79-80F.

The white orchids are nice but they don't seem to be as hardy as the cardinals.



matti2uude said:


> They used to hatch in 18 days for me. I lost my last female while she was berried and only have 2 males left. I hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried to keep it at 80. I found the white orchids very hardy compared to the cardinals.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope you are right. I only have 1 female white orchid. Not going to make big water changes for at least a month. Do you find the cardinals grow very slowly? I have the babies for 6-7 months. They are still slim. Most look like males. It can't be that 95% are males.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is another beautiful video. Also showing the male next to the Sulawesi Cardinal Shrimp as well.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I have not seen the berried white orchid female since this morning. It is quite nerve racking. Almost out of the my control.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

another video from today.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't get enough of this shrimp.

Very close up shot


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Cool looking shrimp.. i wish you luck!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, it is like nursing a 10,000 years old lost treasure. But this is harder, I am not God, i can't control the life and death of another life. All I can do is don't do anything. Doing this can be very dangerous too since the water can get toxic too if you don't change water. So I add a 1/4 litre of new water every 3 days.

The shrimp is still alive and carry all the eggs and foraging arund the the tank for food.



shift said:


> Cool looking shrimp.. i wish you luck!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*The sulawesi white orchid eggs hatched.*

The eggs hatched. So fast. Only took 16-17 days.






They are so small. Only around 1.5 mm long. I only see three babies. Should be more somewhere unless they got eatten as food by other shrimps or get sucked into the filter sponge.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The White Orchid babies are the smallest baby shrimps that I have ever seen. It will be tough for them to survive in a tank full of snails and adult Cardinal shrimps and porous sponge filter.

In fact, they just look like a gain of sand.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

First batch did not turn out well. I only see about 2-3 baby white orchid shrimps. The babies are just too small. They could be eaten or sucked into the sponge filter.

Fortunately, the female is berried again. I only have one tank, so there is really not much i can do. Hopefully, this time more will survive.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

- First batch about 4 babies surviving. 2nd batch all gone. Don't know why. Female White Orchid is berried again. This is the 3rd time.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Change the Sponge filter to "Bio-sponge Filter" Xy-2831. A great looking filtering sponge very solid and small holes. I had a very small hole filter during the first batch. I changed to a bigger filter during the 2nd batch. But that filter has bigger holes. I think that is where all the baby white orchids went. Changing back you a small holes filter but with double the sponge this time.

I think it will make a difference since I can't explain where they whole 2nd batch went.



waynet said:


> I have to be very careful. Only one chance to start a colony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Come back wayne

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

